# Hammerite Garage Door Paint



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

A lovely day so spent the morning repainting the metal garage doors with Hammerite Garage Door paint.

Is there some secret technique in using it because the end result was a disaster?

It was a dark blue colour, going on over a light blue.
As the paint was brushed in kept "streaking" so that in places it did not cover the underneath paint.
Applying a heavier quantity just resulted in "curtains".

The door had been cleaned down and rubbed with sandpaper.

The door now has that modern "distressed" look.
Knew we should have gone out in the van instead.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Nipperdin,

I recently painted a steel 16' x 7' Garador door with the same paint, different colour. 

I had my reservations at first but it went on like a dream, beautiful finish. I used a mohair radiator roller and gave it two coats, waiting a day inbetween coats.

Drew


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

My experience of normal hammerite isn't on such a big expanse, but it does seem to go on in streaks with a brush, but then flows to join the gaps resulting in really quite a smooth finish, not whats left just after brushing. 

Second coat with the door not vertical?


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Hammerite Garage Door*

Thanks for those replies.
Think it might have helped if we had left the door in the flat (open) position after painting but with some of the kids around here you would needed to have stayed on guard until it dried!

We already had the joys earlier this year of some of them jumping off of a garage roof on to a parked car, denting the roof and bonnet and breaking the windscreen. Then trying to set fire to it.

One Xmas they super glued nearly all of the garage door locks in the compound. (Keep some nail varnish remover handy).


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

You should have used this paint which is very good and easy to put on

www.rustoleum.co.uk


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You have to apply thinly and at least 2 coats ---it worked when we used it on a door.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just use ordinary gloss witH a 4" sponge roller.
Looks like it has been sprayed when it dries.

Dave p


----------

